# Firefly on hd6



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

My Fire updated yesterday and today I noticed the Firefly icon in the toolbar. Am I terribly behind and this is old news for everybody  or it is a very recent thing? I thought Firefly wasn't available for the baby Fire...


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I have the Fire 6" (there's only one, right?) and I got the update yesterday, but I don't see Firefly in the top menu.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are conflicting reports, it seems, on whether it includes Firefly or not...

http://the-digital-reader.com/2015/02/25/amazon-rolls-out-update-for-fire-tablets-adds-firefly/

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its in the swipe down bar thingy. Where the wifi and brightness stuff is. This is really neat. I have the F6. I didn't even check to see what was different with this update. 

The icon also added itself to my home screen the firefly one that is. So look for it there.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Seleya and Atunah, what version OS do you have? To find it, swipe down from top right corner, pick Settings, then Device Options, then System Updates. I have 4.5.3. 

Atunah, when I swipe down, I see Rotation, Brightness, wireless, quiet time, help, and settings. You see it in that list? And to be clear, you both have the 6"? Luckily, I don't really care too much about Firefly, it's more a curiosity thing about why some Fire 6s got it and some didn't.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Seleya and Atunah, what version OS do you have? To find it, swipe down from top right corner, pick Settings, then Device Options, then System Updates. I have 4.5.3.
> 
> Atunah, when I swipe down, I see Rotation, Brightness, wireless, quiet time, help, and settings. You see it in that list? And to be clear, you both have the 6"? Luckily, I don't really care too much about Firefly, it's more a curiosity thing about why some Fire 6s got it and some didn't.


I have the Fire6, baby Fire. . I am on 4.5.3 installed Monday 23rd. I haven't touched my Fire since Monday actually, been busy reading on the Voyage. Just checked when I saw this post.

When I swipe down I have
Rotation-brightness-wireless-firefly-help-settings.

I don't have anything quiet time but I don't think I ever turned that on, whatever that is. Once I used Firefly, I noticed the firefly icon on my home screen. Under the carousel.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am a horrible picture taker, there is no hope for me so forgive the image. It was the clearest I could make with my phone. Can never figure out why my stuff is always blurry. And holy moly finger prints.  But here is where the icon is


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

icon on the homepage looks like this


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Seleya and Atunah, what version OS do you have? To find it, swipe down from top right corner, pick Settings, then Device Options, then System Updates. I have 4.5.3.
> 
> Atunah, when I swipe down, I see Rotation, Brightness, wireless, quiet time, help, and settings. You see it in that list? And to be clear, you both have the 6"? Luckily, I don't really care too much about Firefly, it's more a curiosity thing about why some Fire 6s got it and some didn't.


Same as you and Atunah: 4.5.3, on the toolbar I have : rotation, brightness, wireless, firefly, help and settings.


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

No Firefly on mine. Maybe Amazon is rolling it out a few tablets at a time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you've gotten it lately, do the devices that have it also have a camera?

I've had Firefly on my 8.9 for some time . . . which does have a camera . . . but it's pretty clear it doesn't use the image on the TV to find stuff.  If there's no audio it's stumped. Of course it would need the camera to scan a bar code . . .that also works. . . you point it at the code and it tells you how to buy the thing on Amazon.

Seems like it could be partially functional without a camera, though. I'll have to check if my HDX 7 might have gotten it . . . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

There is a music note and a TV icon on the top once I turn on Firefly. I am watching a TV episode and as soon as I held it up to the tv from the sofa and touched the TV icon, the flies changed and honed in on the TV. It was a bit creepy  

It then pulled up the correct episode of the show on the screen. Only took like 2-4 seconds. That is pretty awesome. And there was no talking going on at the time, just a dark scene in a cave with TV backround music. 


eta: when I mute the TV it cannot find it, if I unmute if finds it again. So its listening.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> There is a music note and a TV icon on the top once I turn on Firefly. I am watching a TV episode and as soon as I held it up to the tv from the sofa and touched the TV icon, the flies changed and honed in on the TV. It was a bit creepy
> 
> It then pulled up the correct episode of the show on the screen. Only took like 2-4 seconds. That is pretty awesome. And there was no talking going on at the time, just a dark scene in a cave with TV backround music.


Hmmm . . . . . maybe the update improved it a bit . . . . . I'll have to go check it out.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I have the Fire6, baby Fire. . I am on 4.5.3 installed Monday 23rd. I haven't touched my Fire since Monday actually, been busy reading on the Voyage. Just checked when I saw this post.
> 
> When I swipe down I have
> Rotation-brightness-wireless-firefly-help-settings.


My Fire HD6 is updated to 4.5.3, installed Tuesday, February 24, and I don't see Firefly anywhere on the swipe-down menu or main screen icons. It's not in Settings-->Applications either. 

When I swipe down from the top, I see only:

Auto-Rotate | Brightness | Wireless | Quiet Time | Help | Settings


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is odd, its the same update, it should have the same stuff in it.  . I never seen the quiet time, but I can't say that it hasn't been in my swipe bar before or not. I am not sure what it is exactly to be honest. 

Even searching elsewhere online there are posts of folks saying they don't have it. Confusing that.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Amazon Fire Customer Service. They will investigate the matter further and get back to me via email. The CS rep said she will pass along the link to this thread, so they can view the comments (and your screenshots, Atunah). 

Everyone: In your post, it may be helpful to mention when you received the 4.5.3 update and whether you have Firefly on the HD6 or not. Perhaps they pulled it from updates sent later for some reason? To see when your device updated, swipe down from the top, select Settings, click on Device Options,  and then select System Updates. It'll give the install date and time there.

The 4.5.3 update was installed on my Fire HD6 February 24, 2015 at 2:48 PM PST. I do not have Firefly.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

I received the update and I have firefly. I don't see quiet time.  I don't know when I received it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For folks that want to do so, you can take a screenshot of the Fire by pressing the on/off button and the volume down button (the lower of the buttons) firmly at the same time.  The screen should flash and a miniature of the screen should appear briefly with a white border.

Easiest way to post here, I've found, is to use Tapatalk...but otherwise the image must be stored somewhere online.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Playing with it. I held it up to my cat on the sofa. It asks, is this a cat?   
I am easily amused.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

*pouts*

I feel left out.

Who knows? Maybe my 4.5.3 update from yesterday will update to your 4.5.3 next week!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

My HD6 is on 4.5.3, installed Wed, Feb. 18.  I have Firefly.  I just noticed it there a few days ago and looked at it briefly.

No Quiet Time but isn't that something for kids that you have to activate or install?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Playing with it. I held it up to my cat on the sofa. It asks, is this a cat?
> I am easily amused.



I want Firefly to tell me if the fluffy creature draped across my leg is a cat. I feel so left out. 

Atunah, did you download/sideload the update or was it pushed to your device over-the-air?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I want Firefly to tell me if the fluffy creature draped across my leg is a cat. I feel so left out.
> 
> Atunah, did you download/sideload the update or was it pushed to your device over-the-air?


It just appeared. I have wifi on all the time on it. I noticed it had updated on Monday with the notice in the notification, but didn't really check it out until today.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I tried it on my cat and it asked "is this a dog?" After a while it asked if it was a cat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't played with Firefly yet....y'all are inspiring me to do so!

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The 4.5.3 update was installed on my Fire HD6 February 25, 2015 at 08:35 CST. I do not have Firefly.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't heard back from Amazon CS yet regarding why Firefly didn't come with the 4.5.3 update on my Fire HD6, but I did notice that in My Account > Manage Your Contents and Devices > Your Devices, if I click on the Fire HD6 image and view Device Actions, it does have "Manage Firefly image and audio." That's where you can delete stored images and audio recordings associated with Firefly.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Just baffling this all is. Is it something on specific devices that keeps firefly from being installed? This quiet time thingy is curious to me. I never looked at that, don't even know where it is. Is this activated on those devices that didn't get Firefly? 

They'll figure it out eventually I am sure though on their end. 

Now off to check in my account to see how many cat pictures I have to delete. And some bowls. Don't ask.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Just baffling this all is. Is it something on specific devices that keeps firefly from being installed? This quiet time thingy is curious to me. I never looked at that, don't even know where it is. Is this activated on those devices that didn't get Firefly?
> 
> They'll figure it out eventually I am sure though on their end.
> 
> Now off to check in my account to see how many cat pictures I have to delete. And some bowls. Don't ask.


Quiet Time has been on my Fire HD6 since I bought it in late November. I had it turned on until just a few weeks ago, in fact.

On my device, it can be accessed from the top swipe-down menu. There's an icon where Firefly is on yours. Pressing that will turn Quiet Time on/off.

On my device, to set up Quiet Time, swipe down to get the menu, click on Settings, scroll down and select Notifications & Quiet Time, then select Quiet Time. I had it set to a schedule so it would hide notifications and mute notification sounds during certain hours and while I was doing particular things on the Fire (like watching a movie or reading). Do you see it there in Settings, Atunah?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It seems to be in settings, I didn't go all the way through the menus, but its listed with notification and quiet time. 
But its not the in the swipe down menu and I can't recall if it was there before Firefly, maybe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing I noticed on Atunah's screen and I don't recall it being that way before, though it could have changed earlier and I didn't notice, is that when Rotation is locked, the icon turns red.  Pretty sure it used to stay white, but like I said, not sure when it changed.  Thought I had one of my Fires locked not that long ago and it stayed white.

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One thing I noticed on Atunah's screen and I don't recall it being that way before, though it could have changed earlier and I didn't notice, is that when Rotation is locked, the icon turns red. Pretty sure it used to stay white, but like I said, not sure when it changed. Thought I had one of my Fires locked not that long ago and it stayed white.
> 
> Betsy


I do not have Firefly on my HD6, although I do have the 4.5.3 update. On my device, it says "Auto-Rotate" (in white) when that setting is off and "Rotation Locked" in red when it's enabled.

I'm not sure how it was in 4.5.2.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> I do not have Firefly on my HD6, although I do have the 4.5.3 update. On my device, it says "Auto-Rotate" (in white) when that setting is off and "Rotation Locked" in red when it's enabled.


The same here. Maybe I didn't get FF because I have it on my Fire phone?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't have it on my 6" either. I tried it last night on my 8.9", & it didn't recognize the TV Show, The Good Wife.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I didn't have it at first after getting the 4.5.3 update, and I was expecting it to be there. But when I checked again a day or two later, it was there. It might be a 'silent' update that happens once you have 4.5.3 and app update runs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tsemple said:


> I'm pretty sure I didn't have it at first after getting the 4.5.3 update, and I was expecting it to be there. But when I checked again a day or two later, it was there. It might be a 'silent' update that happens once you have 4.5.3 and app update runs.


Good point; that happened once before with a feature...

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow! Firefly was definitely _not_ installed with the 4.5.3 update I received February 24, but when I swiped down from the top to turn on wi-fi this morning, there it was, just to the right of "Wireless," where "Quiet Time" used to be!

There is no Firefly icon on my home screen as shown in Atunah's screenshots. When I check Settings > Device Options > System Updates, it still says the last update was Feb. 24. Weird!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Wow! Firefly was definitely _not_ installed with the 4.5.3 update I received February 24, but when I swiped down from the top to turn on wi-fi this morning, there it was, just to the right of "Wireless," where "Quiet Time" used to be!
> 
> There is no Firefly icon on my home screen as shown in Atunah's screenshots. When I check Settings > Device Options > System Updates, it still says the last update was Feb. 24. Weird!


Cool. The icon appeared once I used Firefly from the swipe down menu. It just put itself on the home screen. Not the carusel, I mean below the home screen. This delayed could have happen in my case too. I know I got the update on a Monday, but I didn't really play with the Fire that day or even touched it for a few more days until I saw this thread.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Cool. The icon appeared once I used Firefly from the swipe down menu. It just put itself on the home screen. Not the carusel, I mean below the home screen.


After I used Firefly, it did show up on my carousel but not the home screen below that. So I long-pressed the carousel icon, clicked "+Add" and selected "To Favorites." It then showed up on the home screen after I rebooted the device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't remember what the feature was, but the same thing happened once before with an update.  The update installed and then the new feature arrived.  Prime Music maybe?

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got it on my 6".   It mentioned vivno wine to download. I didn't. I thought it was alcohol to buy, an advertizement. Now, I'm thinking it's not. It may be too late now, as it dissapeared. What is it? What does it do?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have to check my HD6.  Haven't seen firefly yet but didn't know to look until I read this thread.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I have Firefly icon on my Kindle Fire 6",  what does improve on the reading experience


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MrKnucklehead said:


> I have Firefly icon on my Kindle Fire 6", what does improve on the reading experience


It's not for reading. It's for 'watching' TV shows and telling you who's in them, etc. Also can 'see' items and show you how to buy them on Amazon.


----------

